#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Help converting file format from PowerPoint to Word, PDF

## nkhondeya@gmail.com

Dear Experts,
Someone sent me a file through email and it opens with power point program.I just want to open it using word program for printing purposes and if possible use pdf as well.
Please help me am not any good at this. Your response is highly appreciated.
Kind regards
_
Moderator's note: This thread is not related to Excel so I have moved it to the most appropriate forum. I have also updated the title to be more specific. --6SJ_

----------


## nkhondeya@gmail.com

Dear Moderator,
First I thank you so much for moving my thread to the most appropriate forum and updating the title to be more specific.
BUT I dont know that appropriate forum and how to go about it please.
Kindly need your assistance.

----------


## Ursul

Hi, you can not open up a PowerPoint doc using Word, you must use PowerPoint.

Have a look at this site for instructions: http://office.microsoft.com/en-au/po...010064992.aspx

----------


## nkhondeya@gmail.com

Hi Ursul,
I thank you so much for your reply. Your attachment has been very helpful for other areas.
  Regards!

----------


## arronlee

But does the common PDF Converter allow PowerPoint to Word or PDF conversion work as well? I am testing about the related projects these days. Any good suggestion? Thanks in advance.



Best regrads,
Arron

----------


## lilycan

> But does the common PDF Converter allow PowerPoint to Word or PDF conversion work as well? I am testing about the related projects these days. Any good suggestion? Thanks in advance.



you need professionl software like Adobe to help you convert from powerpoint to pdf. you can find a lot of information on the web, just search.

----------

